Ask HN: Best devs to follow on Twitter? - forloop
======
manrajsingh
Check this out:
[https://github.com/yask123/AwesomeTwitterAccounts](https://github.com/yask123/AwesomeTwitterAccounts)

------
mmxx_th
If you like Python, you must follow @raymondh.

